# Marcin Gortat returns to United States to have foot looked at



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Marcin Gortat has taken permission to leave the training camp of the Polish national team for three weeks but, in principle, his participation at EuroBasket 2013 is not under question.
> 
> The Polish center flew to the USA on Thursday to undergo medical tests, after completing the first stage of preparations for the EuroBasket together with the rest of the team, in Gdansk.
> 
> “Physically, I feel better and better, the rehabilitation is going well, but I still feel the pain of the foot, even during training,” the 29-year-old big man said. “I have to make sure that I will be healthy for the whole season.”


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/08/05/marcin-gortat-returns-to-united-states-to-have-foot-looked-at/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

All the suns big men have feet issues


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

hhmm Knowing our luck the injury will be bad enough to where we can't trade him. Though I guess that would just mean he couldn't play and makes our team that much worse too


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We'll suck, showcase him when healthy, and deal him. Suck some more. Win-win.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hope that's true. I'm a little sketchy of McD actually believing what he's saying. That Gortat is a part of our core moving forward. I mean I don't understand why they'd draft Len if that was true. But still a little sketchy. Hoping they move him ASAP. Not at the trade deadline, I'd rather him not get a chance to play half the season with us and potentially get us a few more wins than we should have ha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Don't buy into that. McD's playing the game. Why kill trade value by saying he's on the outside of our core going forward? You say he is, then field calls or make em when time comes to get as much as you can.


----------

